# BCS: milicija/policija



## Orlin

Pozdrav svima! Ja sam pregledao pre nekoliko dana u Sofiji jedan američki turistički vodič za Centralnu i Istočnu Evropu (mislim da je bio Lonely Planet) i bacila mi je oko neka informacija o srpskom i hrvatskom jeziku (naime neki izrazi potencijalno korisni turistama): eng. call the police = Позовите милициjу! (srpski), Pozovite policiju! (hrvatski). Jako sumnjam da su autori u krivu i najverovatnije su koristili stare informacije - koliko ja znam, naziv "milicija" se upotrebljavao u bivšim socijalističkim državama do početka 1990-ih i svagde osim u bivšem Savetskom Savezu je izmenjen na "policija" po "zapadnom" obrascu (ako se ne varam, kod nas se to desilo u 1991. god.). Hteo bih da vas pitam:
1. Kako se trenutno zove institucija koja se bori protiv kriminalaca i čuva društvenu bezbednost u zemljama bivše Jugoslavije?
2. Ako se naziv "milicija" nekada koristio i bio je izmenjen, kada se promena dogodila?
Hvala unapred!


----------



## DenisBiH

1) Za BiH: policija je sigurno u Federaciji BiH. Mislim da je isto policija u Republici Srpskoj. Kako se vidi iz linka, i na državnom nivou je policija.
2) Za federalne dijelove vjerujem da je to negdje u periodu 1992-1995. Za RS nisam siguran.


----------



## iobyo

Orlin said:


> Pozdrav svima! Ja sam pregledao pre nekoliko dana u Sofiji jedan američki turistički vodič za Centralnu i Istočnu Evropu (mislim da je bio Lonely Planet) i bacila mi je oko neka informacija o srpskom i hrvatskom jeziku (naime neki izrazi potencijalno korisni turistama): eng. call the police = Позовите милициjу! (srpski), Pozovite policiju! (hrvatski). Jako sumnjam da su autori u krivu i najverovatnije su koristili stare informacije - koliko ja znam, naziv "milicija" se upotrebljavao u bivšim socijalističkim državama do početka 1990-ih i svagde osim u bivšem Savetskom Savezu je izmenjen na "policija" po "zapadnom" obrascu (ako se ne varam, kod nas se to desilo u 1991. god.). Hteo bih da vas pitam:
> 1. Kako se trenutno zove institucija koja se bori protiv kriminalaca i čuva društvenu bezbednost u zemljama bivše Jugoslavije?
> 2. Ako se naziv "milicija" nekada koristio i bio je izmenjen, kada se promena dogodila?
> Hvala unapred!



As far as Serbia is concerned, this article can answer your questions:



> Полиција Србије је део Министарства унутрашњих послова Републике Србије





> Правилник о униформи и ознакама униформисаних припадника полиције донет је 28. марта  1996. 26. децембра 1996. (са важношћу од 3. јануара 1997.) законом о  изменама Закона о унутрашњим пословима реч "милиција" је замењена речју  "полиција".


----------



## VelikiMag

U svim državama bivše Jugoslavije se sada kaže policija.
Inače riječ milicija je latinskog porijekla i znači narodna vojska, što ona u socijalističkim državama i jeste. Dok je policija riječ grčkog porijekla. A interesantno je da se na većini evropskih jezika kaže policija ili nešto slično tome, a u grčkom je _astinomia _(αστυνομία).


----------



## VelikiMag

Još jedna stvar mi je zapala za oko pa bih želio i to da prokomentarišem. Rekao si _Savetski Savez_ i bilo bi i logično da je tako, pošto se ruska riječ _совет_ na srpski prevodi kao _savet/savjet_. Međutim, ako se misli na zakonodavno tijelo, koje je postojalo na lokalnom, regionalnom i nacionalnom nivou u bivšem SSSR, onda se ono na srpskom kaže _Sovjet_ (takođe i u ekavskom). Pa se stoga i država zvala Sovjetski Savez, a njeni građani Sovjeti.


----------



## Orlin

VelikiMag said:


> Još jedna stvar mi je zapala za oko pa bih želio i to da prokomentarišem. Rekao si _Savetski Savez_ i bilo bi i logično da je tako, pošto se ruska riječ _совет_ na srpski prevodi kao _savet/savjet_. Međutim, ako se misli na zakonodavno tijelo, koje je postojalo na lokalnom, regionalnom i nacionalnom nivou u bivšem SSSR, onda se ono na srpskom kaže _Sovjet_ (takođe i u ekavskom). Pa se stoga i država zvala Sovjetski Savez, a njeni građani Sovjeti.


Hvala! Nisam znao o tome a i nisam imao vremena razmišljati o ovom problemu. Nadam se da su me svi ipak razumeli.



> A interesantno je da se na većini evropskih jezika kaže policija ili nešto slično tome, a u grčkom je _astinomia _(αστυνομία).


 
Još jedan off-topic: ja sam bio u Mađarskoj i znam da se kod njih policija zove _rendőrség_.


----------



## nexy

U Srbiji se, kao što je gore pomenuto, više koristi reč policija, u medijima se isključivo ona koristi. U govoru se, međutim, koristi i jedno i drugo skoro podjednako (bar ja imam takav utisak).


----------



## DenisBiH

Orlin said:


> Još jedan off-topic: ja sam bio u Mađarskoj i znam da se kod njih policija zove _rendőrség_.




Mislim da (prvenstveno u hrvatskome) za policiju postoji arhaična riječ redarstvo. Interesantno je da mađarska riječ ima slavizam u sebi ako se ne varam, u kojem se vidi i odraz nekadašnjeg nazala u *rędъ (vidi red)


----------



## el_tigre

VelikiMag said:


> U svim državama bivše Jugoslavije se sada kaže policija.
> Inače riječ milicija je latinskog porijekla i znači narodna vojska, što ona u socijalističkim državama i jeste. Dok je policija riječ grčkog porijekla. A interesantno je da se na većini evropskih jezika kaže policija ili nešto slično tome, a u grčkom je _astinomia _(αστυνομία).




_Milicija_ je od latinskoga militia  militia  (vojska). _Policija_ je od grčkoga  politeia (država)


----------



## al-sirbi

Orlin said:


> Hteo bih da vas pitam:
> 1. Kako se trenutno zove institucija koja se bori protiv kriminalaca i čuva društvenu bezbednost u zemljama bivše Jugoslavije?
> 2. Ako se naziv "milicija" nekada koristio i bio je izmenjen, kada se promena dogodila?
> Hvala unapred!



У Србији је то полиција (1), и то од 1996/97 (2) ако је тачан податак са Википедије 
http://sr.wikipedia.org/sr-el/Полиција_Србије


----------



## Wikislav

DenisBiH said:


> Mislim da (prvenstveno u hrvatskome) za policiju postoji arhaična riječ redarstvo. ...



Ranije u Banovini Hrvatskoj je još do 1848. službeni administrativni jezik ostao latinski (u Saboru, latinski zakoni, službeni list _Ephemerides Zagrabienses_, itd.), pa su se sve dotada i policajci službeno titulirali kao _vigil _(= pozornik), plural _vigiles_ (policija) i teže naoružani _coercitus_ (žandari - specijalci). Potom u Banovini Hrvatskoj od 1848.- 1918. službeno postoji *redarstvo*, gdje se razlikuju teže naoružani redarstvenici i lakši stražari - _pozornici_. Zatim od 1919-1938. u Jugoslaviji postoji službena _policija_ i teže naoružani *žandari* (od francuskog: gendarmes). Onda opet od 1938.-1945. u Banovini Hrvatskoj i NDH postoji *redarstvo* (kao do 1918) s _redarstvenicima i pozornicima_. 

Nakon 1945. do 1990, u drugoj Jugoslaviji je uvedena narodna *milicija* i milicioneri (milicajci), što je iz latinskoga _militia_ (vojna policija) i _milites_ (vojni stražar). Od 1991.-2000. po treći puta se u Hrvatskoj obnavlja _redarstvo_ sa službenim redarstvenicima i lakšim pozornicima. Nakon toga dosad ponovo preteže naziv _policija_, koja sadrži redovne policajce i teže naoružane _specijalce_ (koji dijelom odgovaraju ranijim jugo-žandarima). U kajkavskomu se redarstvenik većinom naziva germanizmom _polic*áj*_, a u primorskom čakavskom je to romanski _policj*ót*_.


----------

